# What Books Would You Recomend



## MMWoody (Dec 20, 2011)

I was curious if the brothers out there had possible recomendations of books I could read to obtain more light.


----------



## Observer (Dec 20, 2011)

I would definitely start with Robinson's _A Pilgrim's Path and_ Davis' _Understanding Manhood in America._ I believe Davis' book will help crystalize your feelings about the Fraternity and make it easier for you to discuss them with others. Both are available from Amazon.


----------



## tomasball (Dec 20, 2011)

Freemason's Guide and Compendium by Bernard Jones.


----------



## cemab4y (Dec 20, 2011)

"The Complete Idiot's guide to Freemasonry" and "Freemasonry for Dummies". Both provide an excellent "cliff's notes" version of the Craft and the appendant bodies.


----------



## cog41 (Dec 20, 2011)

For Freemasonry:

1. Your Lodge Monitor.
2. Solomon's Builders, by Christopher Hodapp
3. A Pilgrim's Path, by John Robinson
4. The Symbolism of Freemasonry, by Albert G. Mackey

For yourself and as a Mason:

The Old Testament Book of Proverbs
Old Testament Psalms


All just my humble opinion.


----------



## Timothy Fleischer (Dec 20, 2011)

Grand Lodge has a system to allow members in good standing in Texas to check out books for 21 days.
Here is a link to the list of books and the book order form.
http://www.grandlodgeoftexas.org/node/1234


----------



## timd24 (Dec 20, 2011)

The Newly Made Mason by H.L.Haywood

The Freemasons:A History of the World's  Most Powerful Secret Society by Jasper Ridley

Born in Blood, A Pilgrims Path and Dungeon,Fire and Sword, all by John J Robinson.

I also liked A Treasury of Masonic Thought, by Carl Glick, found it on Ebay for around 20 dollars


----------



## VinnyC (Dec 20, 2011)

I've read and enjoyed Born in Blood and the Lost Keys to Freemasonry. Also there is what I call a small pocket book of Freemasonry called, Freemasonry: An Introduction. Hope this helps. Enjoy!


----------



## Mac (Dec 22, 2011)

The Scottish Rite Ritual Monitor and Guide is a WONDERFUL masonic reference book that is easy to read.  I recommend it for all masons, if only because the first portion of the book is a pretty good history of the fraternity.  Many brothers are ignorant of our origins as a fraternity and perpetuate myths that are simply untrue.  Via the discussion of degrees regarding the three ruffians, the book also gives you an idea how other systems of Freemasonry confer the third degree.

The Origins of Freemasonry is a short book that proposes that organized Masonry may have actually started in Scotland, rather than in England.

Also, don't be afraid to acquire a cheap used copy of Mackey's Encyclopedias off of eBay.  I think I bought my set for $35 or so a few years back.  Mackey is not THE authoritative source of all masonic information, but it's a handy collection of masonic definitions and articles.


----------



## Ashlar (Dec 23, 2011)

The Craft and it's Symbols by Allen Roberts
Is it true what they say about Freemasonry by De Hoyos & Morris
The Building series by John Nagy aka:CoachN
The Freemason Key : a Study of Masonic Symbolism
The Meaning of Masonry byW.L. Wilmshurst


----------



## coachn (Dec 23, 2011)

MMWoody said:


> I was curious if the brothers out there had possible recomendations of books I could read to obtain more light.


Yes.


If you want a better understanding of the Symbols, the Allegory, the actual Work, the basis behind the Work, and what the Work does to Transform you into a Better Man, then you might want to check out *Volumes 1 through 5 of the Building Builders Series of Uncommon Masonic Education* books.

http://www.coach.net/BuildingBuilders.htm

Yes, I wrote them.  If you want a taste of what they have to offer, here are two FREE videos based upon the series.

http://vimeo.com/22653123 

http://vimeo.com/33840584

Enjoy!

Bro. Coach N


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Jan 2, 2012)

timd24 said:


> Born in Blood






VinnyC said:


> I've read and enjoyed Born in Blood



I recently started reading Born in Blood and very much enjoying it.  However, on a recent trip to Barnes and Nobles I had the lady help me find some books on Masonry on a shelf.  I found a book called "Is It True What They Say About Freemasonry?" written by Arturo De Hoyos and S. Brent Morris. Both are pretty well known Brothers from the Supreme Council S.J.  Mr. De Hoyos was one of the ones who helped revise the recent editions to the Scottish Rite Ritual and Monitor.  

This book is a VERY good read.  It debunks the rumors that are spread by anti-Masons using really in depth research.  It covers a lot of things from Taxil's hoax from way back in the day to a lot of the religious and Christian authors of today that write opposing Freemasonry.  I really think that this is a very good book to pick up and read.  If the holidays wouldn't have hit with such a sudden rush, I would't have been able to put it down. Now that they are over, I am excited to dive back into the book and finish it.


----------



## Bro_Vick (Jan 2, 2012)

I would recommend "Making Light A Handbook for Freemasons" by Julian Rees, he is an excellent writer and for any man reading this that is going through the degrees.  He does an excellent job talking about the symbolism and the book isn't a read once and pitch type of thing.

S&F,
-Bro Vick


----------



## MMWoody (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks for all the great suggestions brothers, I have a nice list.


----------



## cemab4y (Jan 2, 2012)

There is a new modern "translation" of _Morals and Dogma._  It is a classic treatise on Freemasonry, although it was never adopted as official policy of any Masonic body. You can read all about it at http://www.morals-and-dogma.com


----------



## jwhoff (Jan 2, 2012)

Yes, Brother Martin.  I read that version during and had a very hard time putting it down.  Good reference.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Jan 3, 2012)

Michaelstedman81 said:


> I recently started reading Born in Blood and very much enjoying it.  However, on a recent trip to Barnes and Nobles I had the lady help me find some books on Masonry on a shelf.  I found a book called "Is It True What They Say About Freemasonry?" written by Arturo De Hoyos and S. Brent Morris. Both are pretty well known Brothers from the Supreme Council S.J.  Mr. De Hoyos was one of the ones who helped revise the recent editions to the Scottish Rite Ritual and Monitor.
> 
> This book is a VERY good read.  It debunks the rumors that are spread by anti-Masons using really in depth research.  It covers a lot of things from Taxil's hoax from way back in the day to a lot of the religious and Christian authors of today that write opposing Freemasonry.  I really think that this is a very good book to pick up and read.  If the holidays wouldn't have hit with such a sudden rush, I would't have been able to put it down. Now that they are over, I am excited to dive back into the book and finish it.



I will have to find that one once I finish Born in Blood.


----------



## coachn (Jan 3, 2012)

MMWoody said:


> I was curious if the brothers out there had possible recomendations of books I could read to obtain more light.


Yes...

Building Hiram - Uncommon Catechsim for Uncommon Masonic Education - Volume 1
Building Boaz - Uncommon Catechsim for Uncommon Masonic Education - Volume 2
Building Athens - Uncommon Catechsim for Uncommon Masonic Education - Volume 3
Building Janus - Uncommon Catechsim for Uncommon Masonic Education - Volume 4
Building Perpends - Uncommon Aphorisms for Uncommon Masonic Education - Volume 5
The Coaches Coach: Building Builders, parts 1 & 2 (Videos)
and "yes" I created them.

F&S,

Coach N

<EDIT> *I didn't see that I responded to this post earlier. Please forgive me. I do though ask you: "What kind of Light are you looking for?" 

You have historical Light and you have things that make you better Light. The former is geared more toward Freemasonry and the latter is geared more toward Masonry. Which is your interest?*


----------



## Brent Heilman (Jan 4, 2012)

I would have to say that I would also recommend Coach N's writings. After reading the first in the series my brain hurt from the amount wisdom in his words. Great stuff Coach!


----------



## relapse98 (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm not done with it yet, but a number of us are reading The Hiram Key. The reading gets a bit slow at times, much faster at others.

The authors bring up several interesting theories concerning the history of Freemasonry.


----------



## jwhoff (Jan 7, 2012)

For all Texas' new MMs, please don't forget to check the last two pages of your fourth blue pamphlet given you upon raising.  The bibliography there is exceptional.  You can contact the library of the Grand Lodge of Texas to check out and read all but a very few of the volumes there listed.  

I vouch that you will receive a powerful start and learn much about the fraternity.   Probably could consider yourself on the way to becoming a "bright" and learned mason among us.

Don't miss the opportunity.


----------



## George Coombs (Jan 20, 2012)

My favorite Masonic writers are Manly P. Hall, Allen Roberts, and Brent Morris.


----------



## theenlightened1 (Feb 2, 2012)

The Masonic library on iBooks it's 7 books in one and only a dollar it'll have everything you need!!!


----------



## VinnyC (Feb 2, 2012)

theenlightened1 said:


> The Masonic library on iBooks it's 7 books in one and only a dollar it'll have everything you need!!!


 
Too bad I don't have Apple.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 6, 2012)

The GLoNY has a Masonic library that has some awesome books, I would assume texas does as well


----------



## towerbuilder7 (Feb 18, 2012)

I would first master your Ritual, memory work being the cornerstone of the Order.  Any good book that you choose to read after gaining a good working knowledge of your Ritual will make you appreciate and embrace the Degree Work even more.  I am a fan of the series of books written by Christopher Knight and Robert Lomas. The Hiram Key, Turning The Hiram Key, The Book of Hiram, Uriel's Machine, and The Second Messiah are all very good books. I enjoy books on Masonic History as well as Masonic Philosophy. The entire set of Masonic writings by Manly P Hall are also very good.  Each of the books listed by the Brethren above are all good places to begin. You have a lifetime to travel.....happy reading!!


----------



## Dion (Jun 17, 2012)

You might consider the series of handbooks authored by Carl Claudy, and _The Builders_, by Joseph Fort Newton.  You can find them online (the price is right), and they offer a good introduction.  

Already mentioned is _The Meaning of Masonry_ by W.L. Wilmshurst - somewhat more mystical and esoteric, but without question, one of my personal favorites.  The final chapter addresses the Royal Arch, and probably won't make much sense unless one has in fact become a Royal Arch Mason.

You also read mention of the Hodapp "Dummies" offering, which I believe should have been titled "Freemasonry for the Lowest Common Denominator", because it certainly will not put undue stress on the intellect.  To each his own.


----------



## jwhoff (Mar 12, 2013)

Excellent recommendations my well-read brethren.


----------

